# 89' flat cars are wanted!!



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Well we're talking flat cars and until someone makes the big ones I'll copy Marty and others. I have a long way to go! to get from this:









to this:


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So your fooling us, You already made some??? more info please.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh no Marty, I don't want to fool with you! Those are my O gauge Atlas ones that I want to duplicate in G scale. I was going to add to your posts about the autocariers stripped down. I figured it was getting too far off track. 
I have saved your old post's pictures of your flat cars. I recently got more old roadrailers to cut and want to move forward with this. Now If I can afford some of those autocarriers, I won't be tearing into them yet. So I'll have to scratch build to save some bucks. It has taken me this long to get back with my G scale. I just got a couple cheap trailers to play with the scaling and how to build stuff.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I can send you photos of cutting the 53' ones down to 45' . If I can find them. 
I would like to see the O gauge alittle closer. 
You had me fooled, I thought that was code 250 rail. 
see I had you mixed up with someone else wanting photos.
[email protected]


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Sure, I can take more pics. Let me know if there's any angle you want too. Marty, I would like pics of those Too!!! Joe


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Joe, can you send me some pictures also. My next project is to try to duplicate what Marty built from TTX drawings? 
Thanks, 
Ron 
[email protected]


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Where are ya'll finding the trailers? I know Aristo Craft has roadrailers, but is this what you are using? 
Thanks, 
Ron


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, sure is nice to be this guy.







Best looking pigs ive seen yet.

Jethro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCeibPUQ5jM&feature=share&list=FLsV2nFJp7sTzsXSAbXWCbiw


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Jethro, those are some great looking cars in that video. Not your's are they? 
Ron, I forwarded you the pics. You may have to click open each page if you have Outlook. i'm still trying to figure it all out. Joe


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

The trailers in the top pic are those 1/32 scale New Rays. It would be nice to find a supplier. They have just a dry van sold separately. No one seems to have it?


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I found some used ones at the far end.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

In the video I think those are Nicks, from LSC wed site. He had a guy make them out of metal..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Those New Ray trucks can be found in Tractor Supply and our farm store has some, but not enclosed trailers, mostly cattle cars.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a good supply of New Ray trucks and trailers at, http://www.3000toys.com/catalog/products.asp 
Use the selection box for type,maker and scale. 
I use them whenever I can get them over here in England.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rod 

A number of those trucks I have boughten as Jerry said from some local place. Orschlen usually has them on sale after Christmas. 
If I remember right the ties fit the railroaders for size. 
The trailors many of them have chassies like container trucks have with a box on top. 
Who would have ever thought roadrailers would be in demand again.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01 Jan 2013 11:40 AM 
In the video I think those are Nicks, from LSC wed site. He had a guy make them out of metal.. 
I used to work with the guy that made those for Nick...







He brought a couple into the yard office to work on one day when I was switching with him. Heavy cars, but very strong. It was a 'custom' job for Nick as he made a few for himself as well. I think he told me that all he did was upscale a HO model.

Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick's "top secret" cars was very nice. I would not mind getting a few unfinished one.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I just tried the tires from the New Ray trailers. Yeap, they fit the Aristo rims. I would have changed the whole rim but they seem very tight on their axles? Better leave well enough alone?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

just do the outside ones. I wonder if they (Ray) woukld sale me 100 ties, then sale them off as parts. Be cheaper than if 15 of us ordered 8 tires.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Marty, does the 1:32 New Ray trailers look much different next to the 1:29 Aristo Craft trailers? I have thought about purchasing trailers from 3000 toys, but was not sure how the scale difference looked. I purchase farm and construction equipment from 3000 toys. They are nice folks to deal with. 
Ron


----------

